# Registered No 702081 - Green Glass Bottle



## lasvegasestatesales (Aug 13, 2017)

I could use some help with any information on this glass bottle I purchased.  I cannot find anything online.  There is a name of Registered (?) No 702081. It is a very heavy leaded glass I believe?  Please see pictures.  Thank you for any help!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 13, 2017)

You've posted essentially the same view in each of your four images.  An image of the lip and of the bottom of the bottle would be more helpful.​


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 13, 2017)

-

Hi, I believe the embossing will read Registered No. / 702081 and will possibly relate to either a patent relating to the bottle or its design.

A search of the US Patent and Trademarks Office data base shows a 'Letters Patent' No. 702081 dated June 10 1902 .
This relates to the manufacture of glass by electrical heating but I do not think this would relate to your bottle.
If the bottle was of UK origin then that Registration No. would relate to the design and date the design to 1923.

-0-​


----------



## lasvegasestatesales (Aug 13, 2017)

Harry Pristis said:


> You've posted essentially the same view in each of your four images.  An image of the lip and of the bottom of the bottle would be more helpful.​









how to upload picture


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2017)

It's definately not 1861 or anywhere near it. Probably not worth much with labels missing. LEON.


----------



## lasvegasestatesales (Aug 13, 2017)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> 
> Hi, I believe the embossing will read Registered No. / 702081 and will possibly relate to either a patent relating to the bottle or its design.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 16, 2017)

I think this is a seltzer bottle without the metal spout.
Jim S;


----------



## sandchip (Aug 17, 2017)

botlguy said:


> I think this is a seltzer bottle without the metal spout.
> Jim S;



Sounds good to me.  Machine made so we know it dates after 1903.


----------



## Marineboy2 (Nov 11, 2017)

Found its twin sister the other day!


----------

